# Not technically overclocking



## Stridey (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm hoping you guys can be more use than the last couple of forums. I'm trying to setup my CPU for my mobo and although it was set as 800mhz originally I've gotten it to 1400mhz (it should be 2.8) but I'm reluctant to change any other settings.

Please see this other forum post (it also links to another if you want to read that too)

Link: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/295663-10-biostar-a780l3l

Mobo: 
*Biostar - A780L3L*

CPU: AMD AM3 Six Core Phenom II 1055T

I can post other stats but since it's the cpu settings i need to change I don't see the point of providing anything else unless asked.

Hopefully I can get to the bottom of this. Thanks for reading


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

What is your motherboard, it may not be fully compatible with six core CPU's.


----------



## Stridey (Dec 18, 2010)

echo off said:


> What is your motherboard, it may not be fully compatible with six core CPU's.


The mobo is a Biostar - A780L3L as stated and the PC was ordered as x6 machine.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe you could try inputting the FSB and Multiplier manually and see if it works (not sure if it's the same as with Intel chips.)


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

okay then take it back, don't risk ruining it.


----------



## Stridey (Dec 18, 2010)

No matter. I took a chance and I've figured it out.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

How'd you figure it out?


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, Stridey. 

AMD's Cool 'n' Quiet turns the CPU clock down to save power and to be more efficient. This is why you are seeing 800mhz or 1400mhz. Disabling this (in your BIOS) will set your CPU to be permanently at it's stock 2.8GHZ. 

Make sure you put other settings you have changed are back to Auto or whatever they were defaulted at. A mass default change can be found to return stock settings, consider this for safety.

Note that with Cool n Quiet enabled, when a program that requires full use of the CPU (games, video) it will be clocked at its full 2.8ghz, otherwise Cool n Quiet idles your PC at 800mhz to be efficient. Consider leaving everything on Auto, if you are not overclocking.


----------



## Stridey (Dec 18, 2010)

Johnny1982 said:


> How'd you figure it out?


NPT FID Control from (whatever it was set to) to X14 (shows as 2800)
I rebooted, MHZ showed as 1400

Reboot, back into BIOS

Changed: Core DID: from "Divide by 2" to "divide by 1"

Marmaladee - There is a no cool n quiet option to disable.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Stridey said:


> NMarmaladee - There is a no cool n quiet option to disable.


CnQ should be running by default. 

What does K10Stat show for Frequency/FID/DID/VID values under the "Info" and "P-State" tabs?

The CPU you have should actually be Turbo boosting to 3.3GHz on 3 Cores by default, in idle, i.e. [1].


----------



## Stridey (Dec 18, 2010)

Kalim said:


> CnQ should be running by default.


As mentioned, there is no CNQ option. On this board is must go by another name.

Info

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9...MTgyNi00MjkwLTgzYTQtMGYxM2FkYWE2NzIz&hl=en_GB

Pstate

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9...MTgyNi00MjkwLTgzYTQtMGYxM2FkYWE2NzIz&hl=en_GB




> What does <a href="http://sites.google.com/site/k10stat/" target="_blank">K10Stat</a> show for Frequency/FID/DID/VID values under the "Info" and "P-State" tabs?<br />
> <br />The CPU you have should actually be Turbo boosting to 3.3GHz on 3 Cores by default, in idle, i.e. <a href="http://www.anandtech.com/show/3674/amds-sixcore-phenom-ii-x6-1090t-1055t-reviewed/2" target="_blank">


Oh and this may be helpful: https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9...NWNmNC00YmFkLWI2OWYtMWNkMjhhYjRmZTQ0&hl=en_GB


----------



## Stridey (Dec 18, 2010)

https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B9...OGE5OC00YmRmLWFiNTEtNGI3MWM0OTQxYjU0&hl=en_GB


----------

